# Corsair Woodworking planes???? Does any one know??



## ringore (Apr 14, 2011)

I came across a vintage #4 plane on ebay. It's a Corsair. Does anyone know anything about them?? I have not heard of them.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Man, this post had me really confused for a while. When you said *Corsair* and *vintage* and *plane* in the same sentence, my brain was stuck on the famous WWII fighter plane. Then, upon re-reading I picked up on the #4 and plane. Totally different thing. Funny how the brain works.


----------



## ringore (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about that. It did make it tough to google as well, I kept getting info on airplanes or wood model airplanes. I did find a little out about them. The company is Great Neck Tools.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I have one that had belonged to my Father-in-law along with a few other planes. It works okay, but is not considered to be worth much. I found some info on it once, but I can't remember where. I figured out mine was made sometime in the 60s. If yours looks like the one in this pic, (second plane from the left) it's probably around the same age. Also, the block plane blade was already in the shoulder plane when I got it in case you're wondering why that one looks weird.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think they are handyman-grade planes. Check to see if the
frog is machined iron or stamped and formed steel. The machined
ones are better.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

The Corsair I have, in the pic above, definitely does not have a stamped frog, but it appears to be cast rather than machined. Either way, it is a solid worker plane, but does have more play in the adjustments than I would like.


----------

